# Help!!! Dog Crying!



## hattrickinc (Nov 23, 2007)

My dog keeps trying to poop, but instead cries, and hes hovering low like he really wants to but just cries a little, and when i press his stomach he cries.. he hasnt ate that much today or pooped... I think maybe he might be constipated... is there anything I can do? I searched the forums but i do not have pumkin or string beans, I was wondering maybe a cap full of vegetable oil? please help me, anyone!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

He needs to go to a vet or at least call asap. He might have a blockage. That would need help from a vet. You don't want to wait with this. Call right away.


----------



## hattrickinc (Nov 23, 2007)

there is 1 vet open at this time, and last time I went there he didn't seem to interested that my dog ate 50g of coffee grounds, a real rude guy, so not worth the $100 for a consult.. it's a free visit to banfield vet in the morning, if it can wait.. hes walking around a bit now, seemed a bit happier.. i massaged his butt and belly, but hes just peeing (amber-ish color?)....


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

I would be really concerned about it myself and not wait... in the event it is a blockage.


----------



## ash5863 (Dec 2, 2007)

i would really take him in immediately . That is one of the worst things about blockage, there are in horrible pain one moment and then the next doing a bit better. I would call the vet and ask for an xray to see if he swallowed anything he should not have. My dog ate rocks and was put in emergency surgery within 15 minutes of being at the vet for the same symptons your dog is experiencing. I would take him in, it saved my little pups life.


----------



## hattrickinc (Nov 23, 2007)

called the vet, told us:

1. Shove your pinky up his butt. Be sterile about it
2. Thermometer lubbed up his butt, to loosen what might be there. Go slow, wiggle around a little bit to loosen it up, then take him outside. (that worked)
3. turkey baser filled with WARM water, give as an enema


The therometer worked. didnt get alot out but he seems content for now. thanks for the help everyone.. I get scared with this kind of stuff, I can do it with humans (did 4 yrs of nursing in high school) but I cant do it with animals.. thank you all..


----------



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

make sure you take him into the vet asap anyway.

my dog was showing similar symptoms once (minus the blood in the pee), the lousy vet nearby didn't want to come in on her evening off so told me to just put him in his crate and bring him in in the morning. i made a long distance call to a vet in another town and ended up driving him an hour to get to him. luckily it turned out to be something minor but I wasn't willing to take the chance.

for everything including routine maintenance, i refuse to see the local vet anymore.


----------



## hattrickinc (Nov 23, 2007)

ya I deff hear you.. he seemed to sleep fine with us tonight till about 4am.. ran to the local drug store and baught an enema kit thing, and used half a SMALL bottle, and wasnt satisfied with the results that came out... he, along with my gf is back to bed sleeping now, and only 4 hours untill the vets office is open.. its going to be a loooooong 4 hours..


----------



## hattrickinc (Nov 23, 2007)

OK so Hunter is back from the vets visit, they kept him all day... 4 pages of notes, but basically from the 50g of coffee grounds last week lead up to this, its jus now trying to get OUT of his body, and messed him up a bit... 


White blood cells were "off the charts" as the nurse said
(meaning infection)
Red blood cells were "unbelievably low"
(gotta tell ya, didnt like the way this chick was talking, heh)
but they did all they had to do, gave me special food and now he looks and acts a lot better.. doc said there still might be a little pain, but it will subside in a day or so... thank you all for your help..


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

Glad to hear he's going to be OK. Sounds like that e-vet was an idiot. Take care!


----------



## Dr.Dog (Dec 8, 2007)

Congrats man!!...take care for future...


----------

